# 2008 TCR Advanced ISP longer seat clamp?



## ABowen (Nov 21, 2006)

I picked up a 2007 T-Mobile team TCR advanced with the isp used for a good price, but its cut just a little to short for me, maybe 5mm to 15mm at most. I heard that giant has a newer seat post clamp with a longer adjustment range, is this true, mine has about 20mm of adjustment. If they do is does anyone know where to get one from and maybe the price. If not, who makes the tallest saddles in a light weight/high quality, my specialized MTB saddle is almost perfect for height just a little heavy. I know that some saddles also have longer rails who's are the longest, that might work too. I have 172.5 cranks, might go for 175mm. Thanks


----------



## usherenko (Mar 3, 2009)

I am trying to answer the same question. anyone know where to get this seat clamp(the longer one).


----------



## dragonanvil (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I bought the newer xl seatmast clamp (same profile as the newer TCR 2009 frame) which has a range of 40mm from the Giant dealer where I got my 2008 TCR ISP, I think I paid about $50, I'd try the web site or dealer for this.


----------

